# Custom Box in MKIV GTI's? Who's got pics?



## evilpoptart (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm looking to do a small build in my 20th. Wondering who has done a custom box to fit the back enclosure. Just looking for ideas right now. 

I'm assuming i'll be using a pair of DD 1508's for the substage, and Polk 6500i's for both sets of components, and eventually running active once I get the processor that I want. So I guess it would be a box, and amp rack for 3 amps :what: 

And I promised I would keep it light. lol. 

And yes, I did a search. 
:thumbup:


----------



## evilpoptart (Sep 5, 2010)

NO ONE?! Come on, I know there has got to be some good fabricators in here.


----------



## Want3D1 (May 1, 2009)

in my Mk4 GLI. give u an idea.


----------



## evilpoptart (Sep 5, 2010)

i'm diggin it. false wall? 

I was contemplating doing something with the wheel well, but I haven't measured too see if 2 8's will fit. I GUESS I could just go sealed this time since I'm aiming for SQ more than anything.


----------



## Want3D1 (May 1, 2009)

evilpoptart said:


> i'm diggin it. false wall?
> 
> I was contemplating doing something with the wheel well, but I haven't measured too see if 2 8's will fit. I GUESS I could just go sealed this time since I'm aiming for SQ more than anything.


 Yeah u got it. Well i suppose no one gonna help u out here. Do your thing bro.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Want3D1 said:


> in my Mk4 GLI. give u an idea.


 I did this to my Jetta, but put my sub where the amp is and the amp(s ) on the top of the trunk. If the car wasn't completely covered in snow and ice, I'd snap a photo or two.


----------



## CanadaGTI (Jun 4, 2009)

pretty small setup might change it up pretty soon it gets in the way a lot.


----------



## thatAstock18T (Nov 16, 2005)

this is really old but i still have it and love it, thinking of getting a dual voice coil sub and facing the magnet out into the trunk.


----------



## B.A.S.S. (May 14, 2009)

what amp are you planning on running with the 1508's? i only did 1 1010 in this customer's car and made it a removable system. you're going to want 2 cubic ft plus port for those to breathe properly. I had 2 in our last demo vehicle and hit a 149.9 with them in a musical box.

PM me or e-mail me if you ave questions on those, we are a dealer of DD and would help out with your designs and concepts in anyway.


----------

